# $600 HT setup??



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So I was "given" $600 bucks to buy speakers for a HT setup, What would you guys get? I have a HTIB currently but also have an NAD713 5.1 receiver that I was using with some Pioneers bookshelf speakers that I can still use as surrounds if need be but would rather start from scratch and use the pioneers in the BR. What would you guys look at for HT speakers. I have a 40" HD DLP tv and a blank canvas in the basement so I can do what I want. Help is needed......


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/KEFIQ1WLN/KEF/iQ1-2-Way-5.25-Bookshelf-Speakers-in-Walnut-Pair-SALE-/1.html x2

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/KEFIQ2CWLN/KEF/iQ2C-2-Way-Center-Channel-Speaker-in-Walnut/1.html


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

or build it....

wasn't there an MTM build thread somewhere? combine that with a sub and centre and your old stuff.... 

Bret


----------

